# aircrack



## mike4004 (25. April 2005)

Hi 
ich wollte ein tutorial in dem beschrieben wird wie ich mit aircrack
ein Wlan mit wep cracke den ich kommt mit dem Prog net zusammen


----------



## MCIglo (25. April 2005)

Ich glaube nciht, dass du autorisiert bist, eine WEP-Verschlüsselung zu knacken. Andernfalls würdest du es entweder wissen oder an einer entsprechenden Stelle fragen...


----------



## kjh (28. April 2005)

wäre es legal ein Tutorial zu schreiben?


----------



## MCIglo (28. April 2005)

kjh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wäre es legal ein Tutorial zu schreiben?


Komplizierte Angelegenheit.
Das Problem ist einfach, dass jeder, der es wirklich beruflich braucht, weiß wie es geht. Mit deinem Tutorial würdest du also nur den Script-Kiddies helfen, die es für schadhafte Zwecke missbrauchen.


----------



## kjh (10. Mai 2005)

hmm ja stimmt schon, aber ich habs eigentlich auch beruflich gebraucht und musste mir einen monat lang intensiv mit suchen und zeuchlesen im internet beschäftigen. Also es steckt ja mehr dahinter als einfach nur aircrack verwenden, auch wenns nicht so aussieht.


----------

